# Brick / Concrete Front Porch



## KZad (Oct 14, 2010)

Bought my house 3 years ago.  Since then my front porch has fallen appart.  It has a concrete landing with bricks around it and brick steps.  The typical brick porch.  There are blocks of bricks which are loose and wabbly, and the first two steps (lowest two) have a very steep and unsafe pitch.

How would you guys recommend a repair?  Complete knockdown and rebuild?  If so can I keep the main landing up top and just build the bricks around it, or does the landing need to be re-done in order to "tie in" all the bricks?

I'm most likely going to have someone do this for me, just wondering what you all would do.  I've heard that just redoing the brick and leaving the landing would result in the same problem after just a few years.

Any info appreciated.

KZad


----------



## KZad (Oct 14, 2010)

I can snap pictures if it would help any.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 14, 2010)

KZad said:


> I can snap pictures if it would help any.



Pics always make things easier to understand.


----------

